

Sal Khan's TED talk from last week is now available - kamens
http://www.ted.com/talks/salman_khan_let_s_use_video_to_reinvent_education.html?awesm=on.ted.com_8z4Y&utm_campaign=salman_khan_let_s_use_video_to_reinvent_education&utm_content=ted.com-talkpage&utm_medium=on.ted.com-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com

======
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2307532>

